# Jiminy Peak 11/27/15



## Cornhead (Nov 27, 2015)

Not too shabby for $45, two trails, sort of, nice soft "snow", nice sunny day, warm.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2015)

No being thrown out into basement today like last year good fisre day forssre lol. Great to ski with friends from or fourrum lkki and little mj. Work missed not  spring snow fun. Great fun sorry c Rex I guess you called me while I was driving didn't realize it was from you. Hope you had fun to today. Great fun with others from this forum with nice family and skiing friend s. I one in right in above picture.


----------



## podunk77 (Nov 27, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> No being thrown out into basement today like last year good fisre day forssre lol. Great to ski with friends from or fourrum lkki and little mj. Work missed not  spring snow fun.



Nothing says winter like the return of Scotty-speak.   :smile:  :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2015)

Almost gone out for Cannibus in bench by lower hill station no time out though just answer credit for na just going to bathroom sir. I thought it was discrimination happen antidepressants legal just fine here great day good to ski with Cornhead good talk a ku


A ku

About dad's and life a d .aryh

Mary. And other friends. As always.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 27, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Almost gone out for Cannibus in bench by lower hill station no time out though just answer credit for na just going to bathroom sir. I thought it was discrimination happen antidepressants legal just fine here great day good to ski with Cornhead good talk a ku
> 
> 
> A ku
> ...



Translation, Scotty and I just got done with a session behind the starter shack on the race trail when two Jiminy workers, who were inspecting the unsnowed race trail, walking it down from the top, saw our skis on the snow, and walked behind the starting shed. The guy asked what we were doing, I just told him I had to take a piss. He asked if we were smoking weed, I just said no as I was stuffing my paraphernalia bag in my pocket. If we had brought our skis with us, they'd never know we were there, except for a cloud of smoke, or if they smelled it. 

Scotty is referring to the one hour they blacked out his RF pass last year for poaching a trail. We were not docked. As we were leaving two other guys disappeared behind the shack. I assume they were behind it for the same reason we were.

The scene of the crime


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 27, 2015)

Glad you had a fun day. Any turns are better than no turns.  Perfect weather day, except for snow making.  Why does anyone care about what you're doing or not doing in this day and age??


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't know, it was a first for me, we weren't in plain sight doing it.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 27, 2015)

I guess it's to be expected from a place with high heel runways on their stairs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Glad you had a fun day. Any turns are better than no turns.  Perfect weather day, except for snow making.  Why does anyone care about what you're doing or not doing in this day and age??



Jiminy family resort I guess stupid. It only 100$ fine in MA


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 27, 2015)

True!  Employees often supply the "product" where I often ski.  But no high heels in sight!!


----------



## marcski (Nov 27, 2015)

How were the crowds at Jiminy today? Doesn't seem that bad in the photos. We were hedging but decided against it. I did have a fantastic mountain bike ride and then a trail run this afternoon with the dog.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2015)

marcski said:


> How were the crowds at Jiminy today? Doesn't seem that bad in the photos. We were hedging but decided against it. I did have a fantastic mountain bike ride and then a trail run this afternoon with the dog.



Glad you had fun times in the bike and run. No people all shopping I guess.
HomeAbout
http://norml.org/laws/item/massachusetts-penalties-2


----------



## Rambo (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey Cornhead, how about giving us a review on the new Volkl RTM 84's with the camber.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 28, 2015)

Rambo said:


> Hey Cornhead, how about giving us a review on the new Volkl RTM 84's with the camber.



Happy so far, all I can say is they ski soft man-made snow great, but what ski doesn't? Even my trashed Mantras would've ski well yesterday. Very curious to get them on some slick snow, with the camber they should edge better than the older version. I know the Tigersharks shined on ice, more so than the older RTM's.

I kept hearing this noise behind me, I thought it might be the skis. Turns out I ditched my goggles for shades, didn't button up the stap that keeps your goggles from separating from your helmet. The noise was that strap wapping against the back of my helmet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2015)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/shop/jiminy-peak-flex-tickets-sat-twilight/
Cheap prices liek


----------

